# Allinonewinepump - Top Notch



## pghfett (Dec 3, 2013)

I would like to give a shout out to Steve at Allinonewinepump a.k.a. Steve the pump man for outstanding customer service 

As a beginner mead maker, and after several hellish rackings and fillings with a mini siphon, I looked into Steve's set up. We talker by phone, email and exchanged ideas and suggestions to figure out the best set up - fast and quick and to the point. - Thanks for that Steve.

If his pump is anything like his customer service It will be an outstanding product and a great help.

Mike in Pittsburgh Pa


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Mike

It is always a pleasure talking to other wine makers ! That's why I enjoy what I do so much 

I make an attempt to try and talk to every customer - because there is SOO much information and tips that I just can't put it all on the web 

Thanks Steve


----------



## richmke (Dec 4, 2013)

I would like to add my Kuddos to Steve. I already had a pump, and talked with Steve about which parts to get. Now, racking, degassing, and bottling are a breeze.

Note: I thought the bottling kit was kind of expensive, and was thinking about finding the parts myself. However, I decided to get the parts from Steve, and glad I did. When I saw the brass valve, I understood why it cost so much. I was imagining a making one with a cheap valve, or even a hole which I cover with my finger.

Now, if i can figure out how to use the system to transfer most of the juice from the box to the primary. 18L kits are tough to handle when full. Some way to use it to start the siphon. Hmmm... maybe use the bottling attachment with a bottle to start the flow, drop the stopper/tubes into the primary, and turn off the pump. It will take a while, but I could leave it alone and come back later. Much better than having some splashes on the floor.


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 5, 2013)

I've had my Allinone for over two years now. I've racked, degassed, and bottled more than 90 six gallon batches in that time. I estimate that I have moved more than 2000 gallons of wine with that little pump. Amazing! And it still runs like new!

I have made no other single better investment in my wine making hobby than Steve's wonderful wine pump. I am his biggest fan!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 5, 2013)

Dave, I couldn't agree with you more! Like you, I move a lot of liquid through the All In One, between Wine and beer, this obsession of ours wouldn't be nearly as much of a pleasure with out the All In One.....hmmmmmmm.....we might be tied for "Biggest Fan"....LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCGoodin (Dec 5, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Dave, I couldn't agree with you more! Like you, I move a lot of liquid through the All In One, between Wine and beer, this obsession of ours wouldn't be nearly as much of a pleasure with out the All In One.....hmmmmmmm.....we might be tied for "Biggest Fan"....LMAO!!!!!!!!!


 

No, no, I'm his biggest fan.....................yeah, yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## pghfett (Dec 6, 2013)

*IT's HERE and it's not a Italian or a Leg Lamp - lol*

My Allinone arrived safe and sound today. 

Where do I start....

Packaging was very nice with super fast delivery (it is the holidays folks). Got here in like three days tops.

*Delivered On:
Friday, 12/06/2013 at 11:42 A.M.*
Left At:
Porch

*I quite literally just racked 5 gallons of Cyser, cleaned up all of my equipment then sat down to write this reply and it's 02:43pm - that is how outstanding and simple this system is !!!!*  This time also includes sanitizing all my equipment, prepping my five carboy with the ingredients I wanted to rack onto prior to transfer and unboxing and reading the instructions

Perfect and simple to follow instructions with illustrations. I had no problems hooking everything up and let me tell ya folks, I am about as inexperienced a wine/mead maker you can get. 

This pump is easily the best purchase I've made equipment wise for my mead making set up. Hands down, no dispute, no arguing and no debate. 

It's hard enough waiting for my mead to age prior to partaking, now I can't wait to bottle and rack as well. 

If you don't own one of these and can scrape up the money to pick one up, you will not be disappointed. 

Put my name in the hat for the Allinone #1 ROOKIE fan


----------

